# главный садовод



## turkjey5

Как бы вы это перевели?
Заранее спасибо большое!

По мнению депутата и главного садовода страны Василия Захарьящева, у фермеров Псковской и Новгородской областей достаточно возможностей поставить петербургским школам и детским садам натуральное коровье молоко.


----------



## lectrice

*chief horticulturist *


----------



## onemorepash

Hi turkjey,

 Quite a fun sentence. This is rather a little bit of jibe (not too much though). This guy is (or used to be) a member of Russian parliament (дума) and calls himself a chief of the… «союз садоводов». In this context the word садовод actually means a person who owns a dacha and produces some foods for himself and maybe sometimes even sell them, but he is not a farmer, meaning this is not his primary job to produce foods.

This is a second meaning of the world садовод which used to mean gardener or or person who manages an orchard or horticulturist, but now is also a full synonym of дачник, just sounds more officially. 

Correspondingly «садовое товарищество» is a sort of formal name for a local organization of dacha owners, which manages the stuff like collecting money for a local road repair or garbage disposal, «садовый участок» is actually a small piece of land with dacha, etc.


----------



## Awwal12

> This is a second meaning of the world садовод which used to mean gardener or or person who manages an orchard or horticulturist, but now is also a full synonym of дачник


I'm sorry? Dacha may not include a garden at all. It may not include even a vegetable garden ("огород"). So how can "дачник" and "садовод" be synonyms, for the God's sake?..


----------



## onemorepash

Awwal12 said:


> Dacha may not include a garden at all.



Right. Moreover most of them do not.



> It may not include even a vegetable garden ("огород"). So how can "дачник" and "садовод" be synonyms, for the God's sake?..



Easily. Just the same way as «садовый участок» is a formal word for dachia.


----------



## onemorepash

The joke here is that садовод is literally a person who knows something about gardens. This is why he promises to supply milk to kindergartens 

But his so called союз садоводов is really a union of dacha owners. At least they want to be one.


----------



## Awwal12

> Easily. Just the same way as «садовый участок» is a formal word for dachia.


Each "садовый участок" is a dacha, but not each dacha is "садовый участок" - even formally. So I don't see your point, sorry.


----------



## onemorepash

Just check the site of the union  I can't post links yet, sorry.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Why not just "Head gardener"?


----------



## onemorepash

rusita preciosa said:


> Why not just "Head gardener"?



«Главный садовод _страны_»

Head state gardener? Is there any in the US 

Even if there is one, he is rather a chief of some scientific institution or senior gardener in the greatest gardening firm, not the head of dacha owners union.

You just don't understand the context. He's not just the head gardener, he is the chief gardener of the country. After all my input here you could call me ‘head translator of worldreference’ using the same metaphor.


----------



## rusita preciosa

onemore,

There is no such thing as Head Gardener, Chief Gardener, Commander in Chief Gardener or Gardener Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary in any country, including the US.

I understand the context well enough to know that it is either sarcatstic or poorly written. *Country's "head gradener"* (with quotations) is a good option for translating the text.

P.S. Don't overestimate your "input" to WR *.*


----------



## onemorepash

Ah! With quotations. Agree. 

Though it depends on the goal. If one needs to clarify the meaning instead of reflecting the sarcasm, I'd really call him smth like head of dacha owners union.


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


> onemore,
> 
> There is no such thing as Head Gardener, Chief Gardener, Commander in Chief Gardener or Gardener Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary in any country, including the US.
> 
> I understand the context well enough to know that it is either sarcatstic or poorly written. *Country's "head gradener"* (with quotations) is a good option for translating the text.
> 
> P.S. Don't overestimate your "input" to WR *.*




My two cents:

I think "Gardener" is "садовник", not "садовод". A person who tends to gardens.
"Horticulturist" is "садовод". A specialist in the science of gardening.


----------



## onemorepash

morzh said:


> I think "Gardener" is "садовник", not "садовод". A person who tends to gardens.
> "Horticulturist" is "садовод". A specialist in the science of gardening.



For me the "gardener vs horticulturis" part sounds rather correct. But it's for english speakers to decide. 

From russian point of view садовник and садовод differs a bit differentely than you described. Садовник is someone who cuts lawns and bushes, cares about flowers next to your house, etc. When садовод is (apart of dacha owner) is someone who grows apples and cherries. Both work in fileds. Scientific guys, even those like Michurin are not called садовод.


----------



## morzh

onemorepash said:


> For me the "gardener vs horticulturis" part sounds rather correct. But it's for english speakers to decide.
> 
> From russian point of view садовник and садовод differs a bit differentely than you described. Садовник is someone who cuts lawns and bushes, cares about flowers next to your house, etc. When садовод is (apart of dacha owner) is someone who grows apples and cherries. Both work in fileds. Scientific guys, even those like Michurin are not called садовод.



Really.

*Новый толково-словообразовательный словарь русского языка. Автор Т. Ф. Ефремова.*

*садовод*  м.  Специалист в области садоводства (2).​*Толковый словарь под ред. C. И. Ожегова и Н.Ю.Шведовой*

*САДОВОД*,  -а,  м. Специалист по  садоводству;  человек, разводящий сад,сады.*

Толковый словарь русского языка под ред. Д. Н. Ушакова*
*САДОВОД*  садовода, м. 1. Специалист по  улучшению культуры садовых растений, знаток садоводства. Ученый садовод.  2. Владелец садоводства (см. садоводство в 3 знач.; устар.).
-------------------​So which meaning prevails here?​


----------



## onemorepash

Ну да, да, депутат Захарьящев — главный в стране ученый в области разведения садов, «садоводческое товарищество» — это, видимо, такой тайный кружок профессоров сельско-хозяйственной академии имени Тимирязева, а газета «садовод-огородник» — научное издание ботанического института РАН. Очень смешно.

Человек про значение в конкретной фразе из телесюжета НТВ спросил, а вы мне Ушаковым (зря не Далем) тыкаете, будто у меня Яндекса нету. Кстати, заметьте, у Ушакова «Ученый садовод» без дефиса написано. А то вы скоро договоритесь до того, что садоводство — это такая область науки.

Проведите эксперимент. Вспомните какого-нибудь крупного деятеля, попадающего под ваше определение «a specialist in the science of gardening», а потом откройте энциклопедию и найдите в статье про него слово «садовод».


----------



## Awwal12

> А то вы скоро договоритесь до того, что садоводство — это такая область науки.


Такая область есть (как раздел растениеводства).


> Очень смешно.


Необычайно. Давайте только в этой теме обойдёмся без тонкой иронии и искромётного юмора. Пожалуйста.

2*morzh*:


> So which meaning prevails here?


Probably, that one is primary there:
_"человек, разводящий сад,сады"_.
I'm not sure, though, does the context imply some irony or it doesn't.


----------



## morzh

Awwal12 said:


> Такая область есть (как раздел растениеводства).
> 
> Необычайно. Давайте только в этой теме обойдёмся без тонкой иронии и искромётного юмора. Пожалуйста.
> 
> 2*morzh*:
> 
> Probably, that one is primary there:
> _"человек, разводящий сад,сады"_.
> I'm not sure, though, does the context imply some irony or it doesn't.




No irony intended.

The question was for simple arithmetic: 3 out of 3 dictionaries have the meaning of the "специалист", 2 have "разводящий сады / садовладелец", and of the two had this meaning marked as "obsolete".


----------



## Awwal12

> No irony intended.


I mean, an irony in the source text ("главный садовод страны").


----------



## lectrice

А была ли ирония в исходном тексте ?
http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/208759/


----------



## Awwal12

> А была ли ирония в исходном тексте ?


That's what I still cannot guess (as was mentioned above). At least that sounds pretty weird - well, it isn't an official post or even something commonly accepted.


----------



## morzh

В 1998 году стал Председателем Союза садоводов Санкт-Петербурга и Ленобласти. 
В 1999 году был назначен начальником управления по развитию садоводства и огородничества Санкт-Петербурга и Ленобласти.

---


Ну, он и вправду, получается, крупнъiй садовод. Оно, конечно, НТВ.....я вообще не привъiк читать меж строк. К тому же, ирония, про которую надо гадать, есть она или нет - для меня объiчно ее нет. Если ирония слишком тонка, то .....


----------



## onemorepash

Я вот, собственно, ровно о том же. Какой смысл тащить в перевод эту иронию или плохой стиль, который имеет смысл только в контексте, в любом случае предполагающем, что слушатель представляет себе, кто такой это Захарьящев?

Скорее надо обозвать его главой чего-то там, и всем будет понятно. Я все-таки считаю, что «head of dacha owners union»: http://souzsadrus.ru/ Ну, если кому-то «head of gardeners union» кажется более адекватным — да ради бога.


----------



## estreets

onemorepash said:


> Я вот, собственно, ровно о том же. Какой смысл тащить в перевод эту иронию или плохой стиль, который имеет смысл только в контексте, в любом случае предполагающем, что слушатель представляет себе, кто такой это Захарьящев?
> 
> Скорее надо обозвать его главой чего-то там, и всем будет понятно. Я все-таки считаю, что «head of dacha owners union»: http://souzsadrus.ru/ Ну, если кому-то «head of gardeners union» кажется более адекватным — да ради бога.


Наверное, смысл в том, что нас просят помочь перевести конкретное словосочетание, а не дать биографическую справку или выписку из официальных документов?
Потому что, все-таки, "главный садовод" и "Председатель Президиума Общероссийской общественной организации "Союз садоводов России"" - это несколько разные вещи.
(My vote is for that chief horticulturist)


----------



## onemorepash

estreets said:


> My vote is for that chief horticulturist



Chief horticulturist of the country, который рассказывает откуда взять молоко для детских садов? Да не, чо, я не против. Но по-моему ирония в таком варианте как раз зашкаливает.

Честно говоря, я сомневаюсь, что автор темы не умеет пользоваться словарем. И есть у меня ощущение, что просят нас как раз не dic.yandex.ru процитировать, а помочь разобраться в этой НТВшной ахинее.


----------



## Awwal12

> chief horticulturist of the country, который рассказывает откуда взять молоко для детских садов?


"Садовод" в русском языке тоже никакого отношения к молоку формально не имеет. Другое дело, что тут есть связь культурного характера.


----------



## onemorepash

awwal12 said:


> "Садовод" в русском языке тоже никакого отношения к молоку формально не имеет. Другое дело, что тут есть связь культурного характера.



Ну да, я как раз об этом — все держится на контексте. Связь по замыслу журналистов, как уже писал выше, похоже, между садоводом и детским садом.

Ладно, надеюсь, автору стало легче, пожалуй умолкну на этом.


----------



## estreets

Awwal12 said:


> "Садовод" в русском языке тоже никакого отношения к молоку формально не имеет. Другое дело, что тут есть связь культурного характера.


Будем надеяться, что "депутат" имеет 


> Честно говоря, я сомневаюсь, что автор темы не умеет пользоваться словарем. И есть у меня ощущение, что просят нас как раз не dic.yandex.ru процитировать, а помочь разобраться в этой НТВшной ахинее.


Большинство нерусскоязычных пользователей пользуются не каким-нибудь multitran.ru или dic.yandex.ru, а здешним словарем.
например http://www.wordreference.com/ruen/%d1%81%d0%b0%d0%b4%d0%be%d0%b2%d0%be%d0%b4


----------

